# Brandybuck



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

sounds like he was an awesome horse, and that he will be sorely missed.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww I think its just magical when you find a horse like that. He had the best home possible in his final days, and I'm sure he knew that you loved him very much. I'm so sorry for your loss.
Rest in peace Brandi.


----------

